# Bow Press and beginners tuning



## 0311Grunt (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm fairly new to the compound world (10 months) and was wondering what a good starter bow press would be and what to look for. I've noticed every bow shop does something different and I'm trying to be a DIY'er. It's frustrating when people work on my bow and do something I don't want. Would rather do it my self and fail. I like learning the hard way


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Sep 11, 2009)

Ez press is pretty much the norm. Make sure you get fingers for beyond parallel. 

Buy once, cry once. 

After that, watch videos on proper pressing and read as much as you can. Safe trial and error works best to understand things.


----------



## Planopurist (Jan 10, 2016)

LCA ez green. Fulcrum Archery has the best prices! Free shipping over $100. Loyalty program for life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dskav (Feb 20, 2018)

+1 LCA all the way


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

+3 for LCA.....even bought a second draw stop finger so that I can press my Elite E35 without taking the draw stops out.


----------



## LandDiver (Oct 2, 2013)

92Safari on here makes a great press and draw board. Don’t need to buy anything extra as his fingers come with 2 options. Just flip them when needed.


----------



## NrthFrk16 (Apr 3, 2019)

Following.


----------



## tcb247 (Mar 13, 2013)

Or you can check this $5 bow press out on the DIY section


under>>>>>>>>>> DIY portable Bowpress for beyond parallel Bows like Hoyt Defiant Turbo for 5 bucks


----------



## tfnarchers (Dec 29, 2018)

EZ press is the way to go. Pay a little more now but will not need to purchase another later...


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

I've got 1 radial (x-style) style Pac-press here that will do everything but draw for $250 and caveman simple to use..
Listed in classifieds... I've only got 3 more inline set ups available... Not as cheap as an LCA, but... Not as cheap as an LCA...


----------



## WhipperwillOD (Jun 28, 2019)

following


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree, the 92safari press and draw board combo is the best deal. No need for any other fingers, draw board is vertical and way better than a horizontal draw board. For the money, it's the best plug and play press and draw board our there. I have gone through an EZ press and a Bow-A-Constrictor and the 92safari press won out. I have added on to the press (custom stand that tilts, better winch for verticle board, Archery desingz verical press and digital scale), but it still cost less than a brand new Bow A and it's so much better.


----------



## badshaw24 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ez Press Green thats what I did and dont regret it one bit.


----------



## Favresa (Oct 5, 2018)

As someone also interested in this how is it possible to tell what presses are compatible with what bows? I see people reference pricey adapters for some presses and want to make sure I avoid that.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Favresa said:


> As someone also interested in this how is it possible to tell what presses are compatible with what bows? I see people reference pricey adapters for some presses and want to make sure I avoid that.


There's not a ton of great info about this out there. Here's what I'll say about the EZ green, it'll work for almost all bows, but, there's nothing keeping the bow from dropping out the bottom and if you're doing lots of stuff to the bow when pressed, the bow can be a bit unstable. Nothing too bad, but this is why I love my 92safari press with the caution bar. It doesn't allow the bow to drop out the bottom at all. And, the vertical draw board allows you to keep the bow in the same position that you pressed it in to draw the bow. This is a game changer, similar to the bow-a-constrictor but WAY easier to adjust. 
Lastly, the 92safari fingers adjust for every bow in production right now.


----------



## Favresa (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I’ll do some reading on his presses. Do you have a particular model or option you consider the best price/performance ratio?


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Favresa said:


> Thanks for the info. I’ll do some reading on his presses. Do you have a particular model or option you consider the best price/performance ratio?


No, just his modular system,bits a press, draw board, shooting machine and is usually less than $800


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

tirving said:


> No, just his modular system,bits a press, draw board, shooting machine and is usually less than $800


Well under $700 for everything there is for it including the optional collapsible legs for grab and go occasions..
Only 2 left for sale; then I'm out of finger assemblies completely.. Heres a link to the classified listing..
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3710210&page=17


----------

